# Before Marriage...



## Romans922 (Jul 3, 2007)

Before marriage should any two people (single/unmarried) of the opposite sex get together and read Scripture or pray? This would be alone or in public (just the two of them). I am not referring to a group of people.


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> Before marriage should any two people of the opposite sex get together and read Scripture or pray?


Alone? Depends on where I guess. As a married man I am am more of a prude than I used to be.............I would not say JUST a man and woman alone, I would recommend a pastor or deacon or elder. Just my.....


----------



## jawyman (Jul 3, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> Before marriage should any two people of the opposite sex get together and read Scripture or pray?



Studying Scripture and praying together before marriage? Both sound like great ways to begin a relationship and build the proper foundation to a successful marriage in the future. I see nothing wrong with a man and a women studying Scripture and praying together before marriage.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 3, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Studying Scripture and praying together before marriage? Both sound like great ways to begin a relationship and build the proper foundation to a successful marriage in the future. I see nothing wrong with a man and a women studying Scripture and praying together before marriage.





I do realize the irony of me, an unmarried person, answering Andrew's question as a married person. But since he asked for people's , Jeff's words nicely expressed mine as well - even if mine in and of itself is not quite worth even _that_ much in terms of experience!


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

I would like to add something here, I did not mean to give a "blanket" it's wrong! I just gave a caution for care and prudence. Indeed overall it is a lovely thing.


----------



## jawyman (Jul 3, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> I would like to add something here, I did not mean to give a "blanket" it's wrong! I just gave a caution for care and prudence. Indeed overall it is a lovely thing.



Max, I would say that I do not agree with two married persons alone. I believe that would give a lot of fodder for speculation. Single people studying together I have no problems with, married people (to each other) I have no problems with, but a married person and a single person, no as well as two married people (not to each other) no.


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Max, I would say that I do not agree with two married persons alone. I believe that would give a lot of fodder for speculation. Single people studying together I have no problems with, married people (to each other) I have no problems with, but a married person and a single person, no as well as two married people (not to each other) no.


Again, nothing wrong with unmarried people being together for a Godly purpose! I did not express myself well in my first post.


----------



## jawyman (Jul 3, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Again, nothing wrong with unmarried people being together for a Godly purpose! I did not express myself well in my first post.



The only issue is that Satan can slip in there even if it is for a godly purpose. I guess discretion should be exercised between the two umarried people.


----------



## etexas (Jul 3, 2007)

jawyman said:


> The only issue is that Satan can slip in there even if it is for a godly purpose. I guess discretion should be exercised between the two umarried people.


Indeed, that is all I meant, not that unmarried couples should NEVER be together, but to use caution , care , and prayer. You are so right.......the Enemy loves to slip into situations like this, few things make him more happy than when he can cause the Godly to slip!


----------



## jawyman (Jul 3, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Indeed, that is all I meant, not that unmarried couples should NEVER be together, but to use caution , care , and prayer. You are so right.......the Enemy loves to slip into situations like this, few things make him more happy than when he can cause the Godly to slip!



 and


----------



## Kristine with a K (Jul 3, 2007)

As long as no one is violating their conscience, or dishonoring their parents' rules or wishes, forward-ho!


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 3, 2007)

So pretty much, so far, it is ok for most people prior to marriage.


----------



## BJClark (Jul 4, 2007)

Romans



> So pretty much, so far, it is ok for most people prior to marriage.



Yes, but with caution as you want to protect her reputation as well as your own.

Will they be in a private setting, like in the privacy of a home? Where it may be more difficult to flee temptation, when it arises, because it will arise?

Or

Will they be in a public place, such as a library or cafe? So that when temptation arises it won't be as difficult to flee?


----------

